# Website !!



## Siany1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

As a chinnie owner i am always looking for cheaper sites to buy from and i came across this one:-

Main Section > UKPetSupplies

So im just sharing and wondering if anyone has had any experience of this site, i had a look at the reviews and they seemed quite reasonable (apart from the general moaners) but i noticed the site themselves were quick to respond to bad feedback and there wasnt that many bad reviews.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

before we opened our store i ordered from them, and had an arguement with them :lol:
it said on the site free shipping for ALL orders over £70 i think it was, nothing about a weight limit, well, the site tried to charge me shipping.... so i rang them up and shouted :lol: they said it was only up to a certain weight i pointed out the site didnt say that.

they sent a man in a van round with our stuff the next day, no shipping cost :lol:

sorry, only experience i have with them, but it was rather funny :lol:


----------



## Siany1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hehe always fun to have arguments like that, i guess you never know until you give it a go 

Completly different but i brought socks in a store and had ago at the woman at the till who tried to charge me for two pairs on a bogof offer lol


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

haha people should know you never argue with a yorkshire lass, i always win :lol: :lol:

that and i had them bang to rights and could have got them done by trading standards if they didnt comply :aureola: :aureola: :aureola:

trading standard threats tend to get you places


----------



## Siany1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hmmm yes im sure they quickly got off their butts to sort it out haha...and i bet they learned their lesson quickly


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

they did, the info was changed within minutes of the call ending :lol:


----------

